
Kids in US can't read analog clock - asendia
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIe2auW9EMI
======
JoeDaDude
I once had a clock that runs backwards, i.e.: counter clockwise. There are so
few clocks in the wild, that after a while I realized it was the only analog
clock I saw regularly. Not only that, but I became used to the backwards
rotation, so that when I did see an analog clock, I had to re-adjust so I
could read the time!

------
golem14
print on nearest PS printer:

    
    
      %!PS-Adobe-3.0
      %%Creator: Toby Thurston
      %%Title: (Pages of pedagogical clocks)
      %%CreationDate: (2014-02-14)
      %%BoundingBox: 12 12 600 780 
      %%Pages: 1
      %%EndComments
      << /PageSize [612 792] >> setpagedevice
      %%BeginSetup
      /clock {
          /mins exch def
          /hour exch def
          /r exch def % radius
          /cr r 100 div def
          % draw the minute marks
          12 { .5 setlinewidth 4 { 6 rotate r 0 moveto r 20 div 0 rlineto stroke } repeat
    	   2 setlinewidth     6 rotate r 0 moveto r 20 div 0 rlineto stroke } repeat  
          % numbers           
          /fontsize r 0.14 mul def
          /Helvetica findfont fontsize scalefont setfont
          /s 2 string def 
          /rr r 0.9 mul def
          1 1 12 { /n exch def /theta 90 30 n mul sub def
    	       /st n s cvs def st stringwidth pop /dx exch 2 div neg def
    	       rr theta cos mul rr theta sin mul moveto dx fontsize 3 div neg rmoveto st show
    	     } for
    
          % draw hands (unless hour is negative)
          -1 hour lt {
    	  gsave % hour hand first
    	  90 60 hour mul mins add 2 div sub rotate
    	  newpath
    	  0 2 moveto
    	  15 cr mul  3 cr mul 33 cr mul   0 cr mul 50 cr mul  3 cr mul curveto 
    	  55 cr mul 15 cr mul 60 cr mul   0 cr mul 76 cr mul  0 cr mul curveto
    	  60 cr mul  0 cr mul 55 cr mul -15 cr mul 50 cr mul -3 cr mul curveto 
    	  33 cr mul  0 cr mul 15 cr mul  -3 cr mul  0 cr mul -2 cr mul curveto
    	  closepath 0 0 .677 setrgbcolor fill
    	  grestore
    	  gsave % minute hand on top
    	  90 6 mins mul sub rotate
    	  newpath
    	  0 2 moveto
    	  15 cr mul 3 cr mul 33 cr mul 0         50 cr mul  1 cr mul curveto 
    	  65 cr mul 3 cr mul 83 cr mul 0         97 cr mul  0        curveto
    	  83 cr mul 0        65 cr mul -3 cr mul 50 cr mul -1 cr mul curveto 
    	  33 cr mul 0        15 cr mul -3 cr mul 0         -2 cr mul curveto
    	  closepath .635 0 0 setrgbcolor fill
    	  grestore
          } if 
    
          % finally do central dot (to cover starts of hands) and outer band      
          .5 setlinewidth
          0 0 moveto 0 0 r 20 div   0 360 arc fill
          0 0 r 1.07 mul 0 360 arc stroke
    
      } def
    
      /emptyclock {
          /r exch def % radius
          /cr r 100 div def
          % draw the minute marks
          12 { .5 setlinewidth 4 { 6 rotate r 0 moveto r 20 div 0 rlineto stroke } repeat
    	   2 setlinewidth     6 rotate r 0 moveto r 20 div 0 rlineto stroke } repeat  
          % numbers           
          /fontsize r 0.14 mul def
          /Helvetica findfont fontsize scalefont setfont
          /s 2 string def 
          /rr r 0.9 mul def
          1 1 12 { /n exch def /theta 90 30 n mul sub def
    	       /st n s cvs def st stringwidth pop /dx exch 2 div neg def
    	       rr theta cos mul rr theta sin mul moveto dx fontsize 3 div neg rmoveto st show
    	     } for
    
          % finally do central dot (to cover starts of hands) and outer band      
          .5 setlinewidth
          0 0 moveto 0 0 r 20 div   0 360 arc fill
          0 0 r 1.07 mul 0 360 arc stroke
    
      } def
    
    
      %%EndSetup
      %%Page: 1 1 
      %%BeginPageSetup
      /pgsave save def
      %%EndPageSetup
      297 480 translate
      120 
    
      (%Calendar%) /IODevice resourcestatus {
          pop pop (%Calendar%) currentdevparams
          dup /Running get { dup /Hour get exch /Minute get }{ 0 0 } ifelse } { -1 -1 } ifelse
    
      clock
      pgsave restore
      showpage
      %%Page: 2 2
      %%BeginPageSetup
      /pgsave save def
      %%EndPageSetup
      50 -55 translate
      4 {
          5 { 0 165 translate % a page of clocks for learners
    	  50 rand 12 mod rand 60 mod clock 
    	  % line underneath           
    	  gsave [1 3] 0 setdash 50 neg dup 1.8 mul moveto 50 2 mul 0 rlineto stroke grestore
    	} repeat
          146 5 165 mul neg translate
      } repeat
      pgsave restore
      showpage
      %%Page: 3 3
      %%BeginPageSetup
      /pgsave save def
      %%EndPageSetup
      75 -55 translate
      4 {
          5 { 0 165 translate    % whole multiple of five minutes only
    	  45 rand 12 mod rand 12 mod 5 mul clock 
    	  gsave [1 3] 0 setdash 50 neg dup 1.8 mul moveto 50 2 mul 0 rlineto stroke grestore
    	} repeat
          146 5 165 mul neg translate
      } repeat
      pgsave restore
      showpage
      %%Page: 4 4
      %%BeginPageSetup
      /pgsave save def
      %%EndPageSetup
      75 -55 translate
      4 {
          5 { 0 165 translate    % quarter hours only
    	  45 rand 12 mod rand 4 mod 15 mul clock 
    	  gsave [1 3] 0 setdash 50 neg dup 1.8 mul moveto 50 2 mul 0 rlineto stroke grestore
    	} repeat
          146 5 165 mul neg translate
      } repeat
      pgsave restore
      showpage
    
      %%Page: 5 5
      %%BeginPageSetup
      /pgsave save def
      %%EndPageSetup
      75 -55 translate
      4 {
          5 { 0 165 translate    % empty clocks
    	  45 emptyclock 
    	  gsave [1 3] 0 setdash 50 neg dup 1.8 mul moveto 50 2 mul 0 rlineto stroke grestore
    	} repeat
          146 5 165 mul neg translate
      } repeat
      pgsave restore
      showpage
    
    
    
      %%Eof

